# Atlantic City Comp



## Rag1 (May 20, 2008)

I moved my first comp date up to 5/30.
There is a comp setup at the Atlantic City Race Course. Unlimited space, w/e, and a breeze to get to.
They may pass the hat for generator fuel. Nat Guard donated generators supplying power. 
25 bands are battling over the weekend. 3 dollar entry fee. 
Show tickets and limo service available to the casinos. Fri night. 
Have some vendors like Harley of AC
Looking to become 100 teams in 5 years. 
David Goldberg, the organizer, is a professional at this. (played for the Redskins, 6'7", 350#s) 
He said feel free to stay over Sat night and have some fun.
It's short notice, but sounds like a good one. Git-er-dun.
I'm ready.   :roll:  8) 
_________________


----------

